# GTB1756vk hybrid turbocharger for gen1 Chevy Cruze 2.0CDTi A20DTH



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

thanks for that.. I may actually consider it.


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Wow didn't know anybody made a bigger turbo for the LUZ/A20DTH. How exciting. Anybody wanna get it and try it out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the summer, I'm in.


----------



## dylon333 (Feb 19, 2021)

im looking to get a bigger turbo, anybody try this yet? any info?


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Nobody knew about it. I found it when searching for VW TDIs turbos in the UK.

buy it and let us know how it works.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I wonder if you need a tune to take advantage of it........


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

TheRealHip said:


> I wonder if you need a tune to take advantage of it........


yes of course you would need a tune and a MAP sensor to work with that much boost. Also +70% piezo injectors to use all the air it can supply.


----------



## dylon333 (Feb 19, 2021)

So I called them today, they said even with the deleted tune you’d still not gain much without a custom tune, but they don’t offer custom tune. And few places I called today won’t do anything custom outside of the delete tune. So not sure what to do there.

i have a guy that usually builds my turbos, he said he can rework mine, for around 400 but don’t know how far he can go till he takes it apart and takes measurements on it


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

dylon333 said:


> So I called them today, they said even with the deleted tune you’d still not gain much without a custom tune, but they don’t offer custom tune. And few places I called today won’t do anything custom outside of the delete tune. So not sure what to do there.
> 
> i have a guy that usually builds my turbos, he said he can rework mine, for around 400 but don’t know how far he can go till he takes it apart and takes measurements on it


of course you’ll need a custom tune, and all the other stuff I listed above. 2.2 bar is over 32 psi, well above what the stock turbo can deliver. As has been said many times on here, the stock injectors don’t flow enough fuel to get above 200 bhp so a bigger turbo won’t do anything.

I posted links on another thread from some tuners in the EU that work with the A20DTH. If you’re serious about it and have the resources I’m sure it can work.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Diesel4Ever said:


> of course you’ll need a custom tune, and all the other stuff I listed above. 2.2 bar is over 32 psi, well above what the stock turbo can deliver. As has been said many times on here, the stock injectors don’t flow enough fuel to get above 200 bhp so a bigger turbo won’t do anything.
> 
> I posted links on another thread from some tuners in the EU that work with the A20DTH. If you’re serious about it and have the resources I’m sure it can work.


It doesn’t work. Its all pointless unless you swap out the entire transmission. The TCM will not accept the numbers. And lying or ignoring it just leads to a very glitchy vehicle. Not even suitable for track use and not even if you use manual.

And reprogramming the TCM is way too difficult. Hence why no one has ever done it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Considering you reach this barrier stock.. Its just a waste of money. Don’t buy a new turbo. Or injectors. Or anything for that matter.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> And reprogramming the TCM is way too difficult. Hence why no one has ever done it.


Trifecta says they do on their website...and I know it flashed the TCM right after I flashed the ECM tune.

Pretty sure that would be major false advertisement if they said they did, but they didn't...






2014--2015 Chevrolet Cruze - 2.0L Turbo Diesel


Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel LUZ/Aisin 6-Speed MY2014+ Powertrain Calibration Reprogramming Specific power increases of up to: +66 [email protected] +51 [email protected] Peak vs peak gains of up to: +50 ft-lbs +39 WHP Lowers DPF particulate (Soot) accumulation rate while lowering...



www.trifectaperformance.com







> LUZ/Aisin 6-Speed MY2014+ Powertrain Calibration Reprogramming
> 
> TRIFECTA presents: Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel LUZ/Aisin 6-speed Automatic Transmission MY2014+ Powertrain Calibration Reprogramming
> 
> ...


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Trifecta says they do on their website...and I know it flashed the TCM right after I flashed the ECM tune.
> 
> Pretty sure that would be major false advertisement if they said they did, but they didn't...
> 
> ...


It’s just a tune from a Buick. They did not make it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The TCM cal is all signed so only official GM calibrations are accepted.

To do any tuning would mean popping open the TCM and overwriting the code with our own, or otherwise disabling it.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

These guys made it work with 33 psi. I believe this car had sequential turbos. 




There was another video of a Cruze diesel custom single turbo on the dyno that looks like it was deleted from youtube.

I don’t know how they did it, but it’s being done and working.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Diesel4Ever said:


> These guys made it work with 33 psi. I believe this car had sequential turbos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just swap it and it’ll work even stock. All the vane position stuff is a learning system so it makes no difference to the ECM.

For optimal... You need to be a bit more aggressive with the vanes when going larger. That’s about it really. Low power boost will be hindered a bit buuuut if you’re deleted that doesn’t matter at all.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> You just swap it and it’ll work even stock. All the vane position stuff is a learning system so it makes no difference to the ECM.
> 
> For optimal... You need to be a bit more aggressive with the vanes when going larger. That’s about it really. Low power boost will be hindered a bit buuuut if you’re deleted that doesn’t matter at all.


when I said “made it work” I was referring to the AF40. The tuners above have been able to use upgraded hybrid or sequential turbocharging with high flow injectors to deliver 250 hp through the transmission with tuning or a re-flash and it works. It’s the “how” that we don’t know


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Diesel4Ever said:


> when I said “made it work” I was referring to the AF40. The tuners above have been able to use upgraded hybrid or sequential turbocharging with high flow injectors to deliver 250 hp through the transmission with tuning or a re-flash and it works. It’s the “how” that we don’t know


You live with the glitchy transmission. Which is not an enjoyable experience. And you quickly realize money is better spent elsewhere.

Been there done that already.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> You live with the glitchy transmission. Which is not an enjoyable experience. And you quickly realize money is better spent elsewhere.
> 
> Been there done that already.


Alright Snipesy, so I've been communicating with a tuner in Europe who specializes in upgrading the A20DTH. I enquired about bigger injectors to get to 200 hp.

He said the stock injectors on the A20DTH are good to 240-250 HP! He said they have a turbo upgrade from a SAAB which will support 235 HP for $599. I'm guessing USD but I didn't ask. He said it depends of the part number of our stock turbo whether it will work. He did confirm the stock turbo is only good to 200 hp.

I also asked him about the AF40, including it's limitations. He said the AF40-6 is the same transmission that is in the Opel insiginia 2.8 OPC which can handle stage 1 tune to 360 HP and 405 ft/lbs and can take the power from the hybrid or SAAB turbo upgrade, no problem. I looked it up and the OPC does have the AF40-6.

So why is the AF40 in our cars incapable of handling anything over 200 hp without becoming "glitchy"?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Alright Snipesy, so I've been communicating with a tuner in Europe who specializes in upgrading the A20DTH. I enquired about bigger injectors to get to 200 hp.
> 
> He said the stock injectors on the A20DTH are good to 240-250 HP! He said they have a turbo upgrade from a SAAB which will support 235 HP for $599. I'm guessing USD but I didn't ask. He said it depends of the part number of our stock turbo whether it will work. He did confirm the stock turbo is only good to 200 hp.
> 
> ...



TCM software. That’s it.

It’s not that it won’t drive at those high numbers. We tried that. It will drive and hold well into the 350+ fr lb range. Buuut beyond that the TCM just won’t cooperate. And it becomes miserable. Hard shifts. Not holding pressure.

Something to do with the high numbers throws off the TCM’s learning behavior.

Only ‘real’ option is swapping out the transmission entirely but we don’t have a simple swap option.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> TCM software. That’s it.
> 
> It’s not that it won’t drive at those high numbers. We tried that. It will drive and hold well into the 350+ fr lb range. Buuut beyond that the TCM just won’t cooperate. And it becomes miserable. Hard shifts. Not holding pressure.
> 
> ...


Can you use the stock AF40 transmission tune for the Opel insiginia 2.8 OPC ?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Can you use the stock AF40 transmission tune for the Opel insiginia 2.8 OPC ?


It’s worth a shot.

The Opel TCM may be different or older which would make it incompatible.

And if it is not there is a good chance the TCM is already configured almost exactly the same as ours. This is the case here in NA with the Buick’s which have the Aisin. Which is 100% compatible with the Cruze.

As for why the TCM performs differently. Just simple gas vs Diesel engines. Different rpm ranges. Different limitations.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> It’s worth a shot.
> 
> The Opel TCM may be different or older which would make it incompatible.
> 
> ...


This company has multiple performance tunes for the AF40 in many different vehicles which have the 2.0 CDTI (A20DTH). Have you every heard of them? Gearbox Tuning - OPEL - INSIGNIA - Page 3 - TMC Motorsport


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Diesel4Ever said:


> This company has multiple performance tunes for the AF40 in many different vehicles which have the 2.0 CDTI (A20DTH). Have you every heard of them? Gearbox Tuning - OPEL - INSIGNIA - Page 3 - TMC Motorsport


Thats a scam website. Whatever it is.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> TCM software. That’s it.
> 
> It’s not that it won’t drive at those high numbers. We tried that. It will drive and hold well into the 350+ fr lb range. Buuut beyond that the TCM just won’t cooperate. And it becomes miserable. Hard shifts. Not holding pressure.
> 
> ...


The Australian diesel uses the 6T45 transmission, or a 6m option, would these be worth looking into?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Aussie said:


> The Australian diesel uses the 6T45 transmission, or a 6m option, would these be worth looking into?



We need a TCM is another problem. Otherwise you’ll get warnings. And the manuals just uses the ECM as the TCM if I am not mistaken.

And I don’t know how to get the Diesel ECM to work in manual mode. It does have a manual toggle, buuut it’s not wired for it.

We could develop our own ‘manual’ TCM. But that’s a lot of hours.

The 6T45... Could work but is it even a upgrade?


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

I found a tuner that I am working with that may be able to do programing to make the engine blind to a manual trans. I will let you know, I am picking up my ecu from him tommorow from unlocking it.. giggle .. giggle.. He is returning it to stock and then we are going to dyno and tune it... I had oz delete tune. With custom tunning and dynoing, im curious if we can beat the 180 advertised by oz.. and yes emissions can be deleted as long as it is for off road use only....... read into that what you will


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

shimmy816 said:


> I found a tuner that I am working with that may be able to do programing to make the engine blind to a manual trans. I will let you know, I am picking up my ecu from him tommorow from unlocking it.. giggle .. giggle.. He is returning it to stock and then we are going to dyno and tune it... I had oz delete tune. With custom tunning and dynoing, im curious if we can beat the 180 advertised by oz.. and yes emissions can be deleted as long as it is for off road use only....... read into that what you will


Are you going with the Xman Hybrid turbocharger?


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm gonna see what a custom tune does first with the stock one. Depending how much I get I may work on handling next probably coil overs I have a sway bar for the front but you have to drop the engine/trans support to install it...... so it may be a minute before I do it. Track season is back on so I am trying to limit my down time.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

shimmy816 said:


> I'm gonna see what a custom tune does first with the stock one. Depending how much I get I may work on handling next probably coil overs I have a sway bar for the front but you have to drop the engine/trans support to install it...... so it may be a minute before I do it. Track season is back on so I am trying to limit my down time.


I think you're wasting your time on a custom tune. The max power from A20DTH with the stock turbo is 200 hp which comes from multiple sources. Fleece/OZ puts lots of R&D into their tune, it would be hard to improve unless you sacrifice some drivability or midrange power for top end performance.

My Cruze is set up like this, total cost without labor was about $2,500 total

Bilstein B12 Pro Kit
Whiteline Front Control Arm Bushings
Whiteline Rear Sway Bar
Every suspension mount, bushing or link was replaced with upgraded parts by Mevotech Supreme, KYB, or Sachs.
American Racing AR928 Wheels w/ Michelin Pilot Sport S3+ tires in 225/50R18
Camber bolts up front and rear shims allow -1.5 deg camber on all 4 corners
The only coil over kit worth buying in a race setting would be the KW variant 2 or 3 which is $2000-$2500 just for the kit. You can do the whole suspension upgrade and wheels tires above for $2500.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> We need a TCM is another problem. Otherwise you’ll get warnings. And the manuals just uses the ECM as the TCM if I am not mistaken.
> 
> And I don’t know how to get the Diesel ECM to work in manual mode. It does have a manual toggle, buuut it’s not wired for it.
> 
> ...


What about an F40...?

The Verano Turbo has it, same bolt pattern, same basic vehicle, and definitely has been known to handle a horsepower or two.

I've heavily considered it as a swap if (when) our AF40-6 decides it's done being alive. My wife has expressed disinterest in this idea, but I expressed disinterest right back at the thought of putting a second pile of **** AF40-6 back in the car.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> What about an F40...?
> 
> The Verano Turbo has it, same bolt pattern, same basic vehicle, and definitely has been known to handle a horsepower or two.
> 
> I've heavily considered it as a swap if (when) our AF40-6 decides it's done being alive. My wife has expressed disinterest in this idea, but I expressed disinterest right back at the thought of putting a second pile of **** AF40-6 back in the car.


Still has the TCM problem. But other then that yeah. Would work fine.

Hypothetically you could just mimic a TCM over OBD2. It would just require minimal programming on top of something even I have made already. We really just need to send some messages to keep the dash and EBCM happy. We don't technically need to send correct information. But if you want stuff like "PUSH CLUTCH TO START" messages then you'd have to do some extra work.

SurrealDevelopment/GateKeeperESP: Repository for the GateKeeper OBD2 Hub (github.com)


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

Just speaking from experience of tuning 6.0 power stroke diesels.. the canned tune was never as good an actual dyno tune. I am looking in the direction of new parts too, but my attention has been split a little.... blashamy.... by the bmw 335D. Tuned lightly you can get an 11 second quarter out of them.. And there is not much need to be done to get them close to 500hp


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

well I bit the bullet and ordered one of those turbos... I will let you guys know the results


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Some cars can get max torque with stock system. More air is all it needs, it pulls fuel and timing at 350 - 358 Torq. Comes on pretty early as well. If the trans can take 400 torq you would need to tweak the Trans and the ecu so the soft limit doesnt pull fuel and timing. That is what i have seen.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

Turbo is in and my squeal under high load is gone.. wot wot... if that hadn't fixed it I would have been mad. Anyways it has a little bit more lag and maybe comes in just a little later but it is barely noticable. There is no question it has given me more top end. When I get a chance I will have it dynoed and tuned and then we will see how much I got from it.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

shimmy816 said:


> Turbo is in and my squeal under high load is gone.. wot wot... if that hadn't fixed it I would have been mad. Anyways it has a little bit more lag and maybe comes in just a little later but it is barely noticable. There is no question it has given me more top end. When I get a chance I will have it dynoed and tuned and then we will see how much I got from it.


 How is the transmission shifting in D ?


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

In auto it's smooth so far. And it runs strong in all gears manual. The real test may be after dyno-ing and tuning. I will have to ask the tuner as the limits may have already been removed. would anybody know where they should be?


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

shimmy816 said:


> In auto it's smooth so far. And it runs strong in all gears manual. The real test may be after dyno-ing and tuning. I will have to ask the tuner as the limits may have already been removed. would anybody know where they should be?


Was everything plug and play with the new turbo?

The only person that would know hasn't responded. The original output setting from the OZ tune may work for more power with this new turbo. I guess you'll find out soon enough.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Diesel4Ever said:


> of course you’ll need a custom tune, and all the other stuff I listed above. 2.2 bar is over 32 psi, well above what the stock turbo can deliver. As has been said many times on here, the stock injectors don’t flow enough fuel to get above 200 bhp so a bigger turbo won’t do anything.
> 
> I posted links on another thread from some tuners in the EU that work with the A20DTH. If you’re serious about it and have the resources I’m sure it can work.


The link you reference says BOLT ON and that usually means no other mods needed. It'll probably give a few more HP and TQ, but sinces its flowing more air, you're gonna need more fuel. The stock piezos will flow more fuel up to a point. I imagine you could bolt one on and see what she would do without any other mods. MORE air is not always the answer without more fuel. 

Getting a tune for a diesel anymore is getting tough as no one wants to touch them, particularly if there's a delete on the car.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

shimmy816 said:


> In auto it's smooth so far. And it runs strong in all gears manual. The real test may be after dyno-ing and tuning. I will have to ask the tuner as the limits may have already been removed. would anybody know where they should be?


Explain? Did you bolt one on and what other mods, if any, did you do?? Tell us about it.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

Yep it was a straight bolt in.. the only hitch was one of the bolt holes to the exhaust manifold was half drilled? I drilled it the rest of the way and tapped it.. probably a manufacture defect. Easy fix. Nice thing is I do have a tuner that is willing to work with my diesel.. I think he sort of gets a kick out of working on something that isn't your everyday "mine is bigger car" .lol. The oz tune is gone with a custom tune that put more on my top end.. also it seems the power curve is a lot longer and smoother..


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

DslGate said:


> The link you reference says BOLT ON and that usually means no other mods needed. It'll probably give a few more HP and TQ, but sinces its flowing more air, you're gonna need more fuel. The stock piezos will flow more fuel up to a point. I imagine you could bolt one on and see what she would do without any other mods. MORE air is not always the answer without more fuel.
> 
> Getting a tune for a diesel anymore is getting tough as no one wants to touch them, particularly if there's a delete on the car.


Hey smart guy, I know how diesels work thanks. The reason I asked if this turbo was "plug and play" is because the North American A20DTH is slightly different than the engine offered in Europe. If you read some of these recent threads, you'll know that I've done significant research on this as well as contacted some tuners in Europe regarding our performance options. I'm also the first person to have the Polish aftermarket sleeve installed to proactively eliminate the oil pickup seal.



shimmy816 said:


> Yep it was a straight bolt in.. the only hitch was one of the bolt holes to the exhaust manifold was half drilled? I drilled it the rest of the way and tapped it.. probably a manufacture defect. Easy fix. Nice thing is I do have a tuner that is willing to work with my diesel.. I think he sort of gets a kick out of working on something that isn't your everyday "mine is bigger car" .lol. The oz tune is gone with a custom tune that put more on my top end.. also it seems the power curve is a lot longer and smoother..


I don't think it is wise to post any information publicly about someone who is tuning your vehicle. I realize your Cruze was already modified prior to the custom tune, however these forums are public and anybody can see what is said and everything is indexed by google so keep that in mind. EPA.gov has put OZ and many others out of business since 2019 in case you weren't paying attention.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

Yep.. you're right.. epa can ruin lots of fun.. ironically this car is mostly track /aka off road. As it is trailered and sits other than that.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

All because of a bunch of douchebags on TV who love to roll coal.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Was everything plug and play with the new turbo?
> 
> The only person that would know hasn't responded. The original output setting from the OZ tune may work for more power with this new turbo. I guess you'll find out soon enough.


Similar VGT systems are plug and play.

By similar I mean has a somewhat similar vacuum chamber actuator doohickey thing for the VGT control. Excuse my proper terminology.

The ECM will figure out on its own how to control the vacuum to set the needed position.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

shimmy816 said:


> Yep it was a straight bolt in.. the only hitch was one of the bolt holes to the exhaust manifold was half drilled? I drilled it the rest of the way and tapped it.. probably a manufacture defect. Easy fix. Nice thing is I do have a tuner that is willing to work with my diesel.. I think he sort of gets a kick out of working on something that isn't your everyday "mine is bigger car" .lol. The oz tune is gone with a custom tune that put more on my top end.. also it seems the power curve is a lot longer and smoother..


Can it run with the new bolt-on turbo without a new tune or is it throwing a CEL?


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

No cel.. it was slightly on the rich side before.. so it might be perfect now.. the biggest change is that it doesn't seem to run out of cfms at high rpm as long as the fuel is there it should help.. will let you guys know after dyno.. I will see if I can get a run before and after changing to see what the difference is.


----------

